# Fall/Winter Coats -- when do they come in?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm curious, does anyone know approximately when our lovely little chis get in their heavier fall/winter coats?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I think that depends heavily on the individual more than weather, climate, etc. I learned that lesson from my husky and my long coat Glory is no different.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisys is starting to come in now I only noticed this morning that her ruff on her neck is growing and her body hair is getting thicker and longer... She lost a lot in the summer was well out of coat like a baldy


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Poor Bryco looks so stupid right now. I think his coat is finally coming in a bit but its different lengths all over his body and some stick out other stuff is poking weird directions. Its making me want to cry lol. I took stacked pictures of him yesterday and he looked all scruffy/mangy. Waaaah. I hope this is over soon.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Post the pics. Their coats grow in quickly I'm worried that lotus will blow her puppy coat and freeze all winter lol but daisy never got the scraggly look I dunno why but fingers crossed flower power doesn't get it either her coat is thickening up so who knows


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks awful. So so bad. I seriously almost cried last night because his first show is this weekend. Friday he only shows against 1 dog, Saturday there are 6 LC and 8 SC. 

I'm gonna take him to a groomer and beg here to clean him up as much as she can tomorrow lol. Its traumatic ATM.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pm Hun!! At 7 months they will expect him to have a crap coat if he was 10 months that'd be a whole diff story I wouldn't let a groomed near his coat invade she mucks it up he'll have a huge coat growth over the next 3 months

Send me the pics


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Theyre @ home will get them @ lunch


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay  I'm sure he don't look that bad


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you cancel showing for this weekend and enter him for another time when he's got his coat in? I'm more knowledgeable on Siberian huskies than Chihuahuas but I know Sibe owners will generally cancel if a show happens to fall on a date when their sibe is blowing coat and the coat just doesn't look good no matter how well it is groomed. Most just cancel and sign their dog up for the next available show date and hope there are no coat issues for the next one. Our Glory blew her coat not long ago and now it's really filled in wonderfully.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Since he's a puppy, it doesn't matter a whole lot for shows, and the experience in the ring now will be invaluable later when his coat IS in,...so...I don't think I will cancel it. I just have to deal with it I guess...


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah I think the experience will be worth it if nothing else. You might take him to a groomer and have them show you how to work with the coat when it's in the process of being blown or when the coat is bare so that you will know what to do in the future if and/or when this happens again.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Male chis don't "blow" their coats the way females do, so I shouldn't ever have to worry about that, he hasn't LOST any fur ATM, he already blew his puppy coat @ 4 mo and now just is getting in some semblance of ANY coat but its different lengths all over.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I really wouldn't worry about fixing his coat up at all for the show. They definitely expect some funky coats while they're young & growing them in. (and I can't imagine it looks _that_ horrible!) You're VERY lucky you don't have to deal with the whole blowing the coat thing. Maribelle gets SO horrible looking. I've been telling her lately she looks like an ugly ole lady.  Thank goodness it's finally starting to grow back in. Geesh!

Anyway, I as for the original question I really think they tend to go by how the weather is wherever you are. A few weeks ago when it started cooling down the pups finally stopped shedding. I swear they shed their "winter coat" all summer long. LOL But now none are shedding so I'm assuming they're beginning to get their winter coats. (or at least just keeping what they have!) And like I said...Mari is definitely growing hers in thank goodness!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was surprised when someone told me the males never blow their coats, but I guess it does make sense -- and they always have much better coats in the ring. I am bringing my camera back to work to upload the newest pictures...ya'll can let me know what you think. I'll prob just make it a thread in the show section or reg pic section.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL.. boy I feel silly. I saw the thread name and was going to reply something like "Well I was at WalMart today and they already got in the first shipment of fall sweaters..."

Then I'm like, aha, she means ACTUAL coats... >.<


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm curious about the differences in long coat males and females shedding their coats. I have a female long coat and she sheds out clumps and clumps of fur when she sheds leaving balls of grey fur all over the house. My mother in law has a long coat male who was formerly a show and stud dog, he sheds but not in clumps. Instead of clumps of fur he just loses lots of individual hairs all over the place very evenly for a while.

Is it like a difference we often use in husky lingo of moulting versus blowing? Blowing meaning just losing a lot of the fur evenly in a timeframe but not really dropping clumps. Moulting meaning losing clumps and clumps at a time which can leave the coat looking really uneven and splotchy. Just curious if it's a difference like moulting vs blowing for the male vs female long coats.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know a whole ton about LCs but I can tell you that Bijou looks like a fuzzball, he is not sparse anywhere, I have no idea if he is going to get bushier, but he's well covered at the moment :lol:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mari definitey BLOWS her coat. LOL It's mostly noticable on her neck/chest. It comes out gradually & evenly but over a somewhat short period. She'll start to grow it back a month before her heat & be all looking pretty for her heat (of course!). Then it will keep getting fuller for the next 5 months before it starts to come out again (which usually lasts a month). Here is an example of her coat. 

Full coat (taken mid May)










Taken Towards the end of August










Today...finally coming back in. (sorry about the awful pic & pose...she was watching the girls walk up from the bus LOL)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Heather I'm so jealous of your photo skills...

Val, I don't know about the coat blowing, I just know several breeders have told me males don't do it. They shed of course but they always have fuller coats than females for the most part.

I posted a few pics over in the pic section but you can't tell exactly how bad his variety of fluff is in the pics, I don't think.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I can really see it in those pics with Mairi! 
Fascinating.


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't feel bad . . . I thought the same thing.


----------

